# have you ever rolled into a weed farm in your MTB?



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

have you?


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Nope*

Might be dangerous. Interesting question though. Anyone?

db


----------



## Raven6* (Jan 31, 2007)

Weed as in hemp/canabis? 

I can't say I have, but that would be very dangerous!


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

crash bandicoot said:


> have you?


No.


----------



## bgmtbiker (Mar 27, 2006)

I wish...


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

I've run into the occassional pot head smoking doobies  does that count?


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

2_Tires said:


> I've run into the occassional pot head smoking doobies  does that count?


Ha! Yeah, me too! Didn't think about that.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

2_Tires said:


> I've run into the occassional pot head smoking doobies  does that count?


only if you're not riding with them............and they share.  :thumbsup:


----------



## RickC5 (Sep 23, 2004)

If you actually DID, how many bullet holes were in you and/or your bike when you rolled out?


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

RickC5 said:


> If you actually DID, how many bullet holes were in you and/or your bike when you rolled out?


and also, did you get the GPS coordinates for me?


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

on my way to lunch today I passed a car with 3 guys in it and the driver was burning a blunt, but since I was driving and not riding and they were driving and not plowing any fields, then I guess it dosen't really answer the question. But, it does add to the overall query, right?


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

The trails I ride were originally built to get to the pot farm, then new mtb'ers added distance (and magic mushrooms). Today the trails are nearly abandoned except me and a few other riders and no one disturbs it. 

But it's there if we like:thumbsup:


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*AS a Matter of Fact.....*

you would think this is a very common occurrence in Jamaica, but it is not. The area that my buddy and I ride is the same trails that we used for the Jamaica Fat Tire Festival. see www.smorba.com

While he was out scouting for new trails he happened upon an opening and wandered into the middle of the field before realizing where he was. He back stepped it as fast as he could and never went back. Funny thing is that the trails we used for the festival go right by the patch. You just have to know where to go......

YaMon


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

Yes and no.

I did a ride at an undisclosed location and got caught in a nasty thunderstorm. I ended up removing my glasses and crouched down for about 10 minutes in pouring rain with lightning strikes all around. I couldn't have been any wetter and with only lycra on, I had nothing to wipe my glasses with, so I pressed on like Mr Magoo.

Right before the trail dropped me out onto dirt road, I looked up and saw two hikers in the trail, adjusting their pack. The pack was cylindrical and about two and a half feet high, 18" around, and there was bud-like matter sticking out the top. There was a fresh path trampled down the hillside. I said 'hey' and rolled by. The two guys weren't in hiking gear and didn't respond. Whoa, that was weird.

I rolled out to the road (a dead end up to a south-facing valley) and there were 3 more guys and an open minivan, and I saw about 4 more of those 'backpacks' in the back. Further down the road, I saw a guy sitting alone, backed into a spot off the road. At the end of that road I saw 3 suspicious looking ******** driving along (same ones I saw driving along 1 hour earlier). After packing up and beginning my drive out, I saw another duder sitting alone in his truck, backed in, about 1 mile away. Yes, it was organized, and no, they weren't looking for sex.

Creepy, yeah, but I don't think they were looking to start any trouble, just trying to avoid it.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

D.F.L. said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> I did a ride at an undisclosed location and got caught in a nasty thunderstorm. I ended up removing my glasses and crouched down for about 10 minutes in pouring rain with lightning strikes all around. I couldn't have been any wetter and with only lycra on, I had nothing to wipe my glasses with, so I pressed on like Mr Magoo.
> 
> ...


You weren't on Copperhead Rd. by chance?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Biking, no...hiking, yes. Came upon 7-foot tall plants scattered all over an area by a creek. I even found some water buckets and what appeared to be plant food or fertilizer. I was in college at the time. When I got back to town, I called the sheriff and described the incident and location. He said he thought he could find it and did. Apparently they set up on it for a few days, but no one came and tended it. They pulled it all up and had a pic in the local paper of the sheriff beside a giant pile of MJ plants. Big excitement for a small college town.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Uh.....*



2_Tires said:


> I've run into the occassional pot head smoking doobies  does that count?


You mountain bike... and occasionally see a pothead? Dang, where I'm from, you can't swing a dead cat by the tail without hitting a mountain biker rocking the ganja.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

TNC said:


> Biking, no...hiking, yes. Came upon 7-foot tall plants scattered all over an area by a creek. I even found some water buckets and what appeared to be plant food or fertilizer. I was in college at the time. When I got back to town, I called the sheriff and described the incident and location. He said he thought he could find it and did. Apparently they set up on it for a few days, but no one came and tended it. They pulled it all up and had a pic in the local paper of the sheriff beside a giant pile of MJ plants. Big excitement for a small college town.


Nice buzzkill.........NARC!
:nono:


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

LOL!...Hardly a NARC. I just calls 'em like I see 'em. Now, if it had been an illegal agave farm, I woulda' blackmailed the heck outta those dudes for some of the proceeds.


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

TNC said:


> Biking, no...hiking, yes. Came upon 7-foot tall plants scattered all over an area by a creek. I even found some water buckets and what appeared to be plant food or fertilizer. I was in college at the time. When I got back to town, I called the sheriff and described the incident and location. He said he thought he could find it and did. Apparently they set up on it for a few days, but no one came and tended it. They pulled it all up and had a pic in the local paper of the sheriff beside a giant pile of MJ plants. Big excitement for a small college town.


Ah that bums me out man, you know how much work were probably going into those things?
You probably ruined someone's year dude, how do you feel about yourself?:nono:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I didn't know pot farms were still around.. Thought they were all replaced by the more valuable corn ethanol crop?


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

TNC said:


> Biking, no...hiking, yes. Came upon 7-foot tall plants scattered all over an area by a creek. I even found some water buckets and what appeared to be plant food or fertilizer. I was in college at the time. When I got back to town, I called the sheriff and described the incident and location. He said he thought he could find it and did. Apparently they set up on it for a few days, but no one came and tended it. They pulled it all up and had a pic in the local paper of the sheriff beside a giant pile of MJ plants. Big excitement for a small college town.


So it was you!

Do you have any idea how much $$ you cost me? I'm still in hiding cause the boss wants me dead for planting it so near to a trail. :madmax:

jk :thumbsup:


----------



## 2wheelsoul (Mar 24, 2005)

*YaMon waiting for a thread like this*

YaMon - 550 posts strong - just waiting to pounce on a "ever ride into a ganja farm" thread.

Well, there ya go - who would have thought.

Now I know that wanderin off the beaten path at the Jamaica Fat Tire Fest could be dangerous - or a haze filled by bong smoke.

Irie


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

lidarman said:


> I didn't know pot farms were still around.. Thought they were all replaced by the more valuable corn ethanol crop?


FACTOID: MJ is the biggest cash crop in the US.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Brandontw said:


> FACTOID: MJ is the biggest cash crop in the US.


I read that somewhere....

...and was kidding in my post.

But that data was before the recent ethanol rage...so times might have changed.


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

I doubt it, people would rather just get high and complain about global warming than actually doing something about it.


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Get high and complain don't rhyme


----------



## victim (Aug 10, 2006)

Everybody grows hydrponically around here now.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

*Awesome!*



dash said:


> Get high and complain don't rhyme


Awesome response.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bike Parts (Feb 25, 2008)

i think most people are growing there weed indoors nowadays - trus me im an expert!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

No.
But I've never been _*in*_ my bike, either.


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

Anonymous said:


> No.
> But I've never been _*in*_ my bike, either.


Leave it to the guy who goes by "Anonymous" to pick up on the typo and run with that.

Do you often discuss grammar and syntax when all your friends are getting high?


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

TNC said:


> When I got back to town, I called the sheriff and described the incident and location.


Stop snitching.


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

Bike Parts said:


> i think most people are growing there weed indoors nowadays - trus me im an expert!


The real playas are, but there are still plenty of hippies working the hills.


----------



## fakebeave (Mar 15, 2004)

"I was in college at the time. When I got back to town, I called the sheriff and described the incident and location."

What College? Uncool University?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

TNC said:


> Biking, no...hiking, yes. Came upon 7-foot tall plants scattered all over an area by a creek. I even found some water buckets and what appeared to be plant food or fertilizer. I was in college at the time. When I got back to town, I called the sheriff and described the incident and location. He said he thought he could find it and did. Apparently they set up on it for a few days, but no one came and tended it. They pulled it all up and had a pic in the local paper of the sheriff beside a giant pile of MJ plants. Big excitement for a small college town.


since all the potheads are coming out and sh!ting on you for it, i'm gonna go ahead and say NICE WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

c'mon now leave the poor guy alone, its not like he got any one arrested.

I have often wondered about some folks i see on the trail. Not wearing outdoor gear, not making eye contact, not speaking when you say howdy, just head down marching along with a large backpack. 

ehhhh takes all kinds...


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

Either raid their shiz yourself or let it be...snitches are bitsches.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

i haven't come across any, but every couple years one is found in the forest preserves i ride in.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Once I was riding a little-used old trail when it petered out into a patch of stinging nettles....

....Oh! THAT kind of weed!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

TNC said:


> Biking, no...hiking, yes. Came upon 7-foot tall plants scattered all over an area by a creek. I even found some water buckets and what appeared to be plant food or fertilizer. I was in college at the time. When I got back to town, I called the sheriff and described the incident and location. He said he thought he could find it and did. Apparently they set up on it for a few days, but no one came and tended it. They pulled it all up and had a pic in the local paper of the sheriff beside a giant pile of MJ plants. Big excitement for a small college town.


You suck.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

crash bandicoot said:


> Either raid their shiz yourself or let it be...snitches are bitsches.


That's a great philosophy if you have the moral values of a career criminal.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Not in many years and not while MTBing. I used to work for CDF now Cal Fire out of Howard Forest in Willits. It seemed like during the larger fires we would see or hear stories of pot farms…the biggest being in the Covelo area. 

I don't know if anyone is going to grow anywhere near a trail that gets any use.

Dean


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Dave, the only thing I suck is pure 100% agave. You can suck the rest...LOL! 

Seriously though, if someone wants to try to grow MJ on their own land, let 'em get after it and take their chances. Growing that sh!t on public land sucks and they can ki$$ my a$$. Hell, you already have to worry enough about going out to ride in some parts of the U.S. with drug smugglers and illegal aliens wandering around out there, and then you have to worry about some dipsh!t possibly taking a shot at you for his little drug enterprise. The hell with them.


----------



## cbratt (Jun 21, 2005)

*Hmmmm...*



crash bandicoot said:


> ...snitches are bitsches.


Would you feel the same way if someone stole your bike and I saw the guy who did it? :eekster:


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*I rely on my instincts*

to tell me when going off trail is a bad idea.


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

I could tell I had rolled into a growing field when suddenly the trail got sticky, and had little purple hairs all over it... Then this aroma caught my attention, then I rode directly off trail...
I can't be 100% sure, it's all a bit hazy...

This is Indiana, at best you'd get into a field that was being burnt by authorities, and even then it's just brown midwest dirt weed.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

sean salach said:


> since all the potheads are coming out and sh!ting on you for it, i'm gonna go ahead and say NICE WORK! :thumbsup:


+1. Good job buddy on doing THE RIGHT THING. Whats wrong with people these days?


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

pacman said:


> to tell me when going off trail is a bad idea.


Jesus kids, ever heard of car-pooling?


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Hasn't everybody?*



crash bandicoot said:


> have you?


Well, if by into, you mean, nearby or through.

Outside of Bensheim, DE, on a dead end road heading to the Felsenmeer, someone's got a yearly crop.

Whenever I rode in Champéry, CH, I'd often see a patch outside the odd farm house.


----------



## Dr_J (Jan 15, 2004)

*never any big patches but...*

I've never rolled into any big operations (small patches here and there), but this tread does remind me of one amusing incident from my high school years....

My dad's partner (dairy vet) was on a farm call in my home town one day when a local grower comes running into the barn ranting and raving. Turns out the farm had harvested their crop before he cut his. proof that happy cows come from upstate New York, not california. The next year there were far fewer "weeds" out in the corn fields.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

i wish


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Sniff Test*



fastale said:


> Jesus kids, ever heard of car-pooling?


Every vehicle had a dog in it. I doubt they like to share.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

I came across some guys walking out of some bushes at 7am, with garbage bags. It was late Sept/early Oct. Grow season...

I just kept riding and didnt make eye contact.


----------



## Fidelis (May 31, 2005)

*Pot farms in NorCal*

Weed farms? Yea, scary stuff. Here's a report of some personal experiences in Northern CA.

* Late in the summer in Oakridge, OR I can smell it while riding down fireroads. I'll be bombing down a road and all of a sudden it's like I hit a pot fog bank. An almost sickly sweet smell of fresh weed. Seconds later, bang, I'm out of it. And I see hippies driving these fireroads in beat-up cars watching nervously as you pass. Don't stop to chat!

* In Humboldt and Mendicino Counties while driving/riding fireroads near the coast I've seen the same thing. Every half mile or so there's a camp of losers, each with a tent and garden shed. And many houses out there seem abandoned but are really indoor pot farms. Typically the windows are boarded up from the inside using black painted corregated panels and the chimneys have plastic covers on them. Sometimes there are gigantic tanks outside with hoses running into the house. You see these houses every minute or two as you drive in many areas. I stopped in front of one once to read a map. As I drove away, an old hippy resembling Santa Clause came running out of the house in a panic. The whole town knows about these places, including the cops, DEA, etc. Funny culture up there. DEA needs probable cause (like UV light leaking from a chimney, etc) so it's a stalemate.

* On the SF Bay Peninsula when I fly over in my friend's plane you can see suspicious patches from the air. Typically a field cleared in the middle of nowhere with no paths or fireroads in sight. There's often a little shed in the corner. These aren't helocopter landing pads for fires. Not sure if they're in use or abandoned. The DEA must know they're there. Pilots must notice them, right? You can see some on Google Earth, too.

* Flying over the desert and Sierras I sometimes see large white buildings resembling warehouses. Always out in the middle of nowhere with no vehicles, equipment or anything nearby. Just a building. Suspicious! Indoor pot farms? Meth labs? I wouldn't want to ask them for directions.

* A few years ago I camped on the coast south of Monterrey, CA. I was awoken by two very nervous creeps who came out of the woods. Dressed in cammo and carrying compound bows, hunting knives and various bags and packs. They questioned us suspiciously. Claimed they were out squirrel hunting. Right.

* There are several trails I ride in SF peninsula parks where I hit pot "fog banks", as I call them. I get concerned about running into growers. The park entrances have official posters stating that pot is grown in the parks. And that growers camp beside patches to defend them. And that there are booby traps including fish hooks on invisible lines and sharpened stakes surrounding the fields. It would suck to ride through these.

* Up at Castle Rock in the summer you can sometimes camp for free on weekends. The rangers give you a tent, food, etc. All you have to do is volunteer to spend the day pulling out pot plants. Then what? Maybe a bonfire at night? Bring marshmallows in case you're downwind and get the munchies.

* Last summer two small patches were found on Page Mill, within a few feet of the road. Authorities said one was worth around $5M and the other around $10M. And the $50M Mt. Umminhum bust. Bad guys shot good guys.

* A few years ago my girlfriend and I had a picnic in the Central Valley, north of Sacramento. There was a strange "compound" on the other side of a fence. Trailers, barrels and other debris plus a few vehicles. In two minutes somebody started shooting at us. One bullet hit the ground around 15 feet in front of us in a puff of dust. Suffice to say we got the hell out of there. Meth lab, probably.

Well as the posters say, don't stray off the paths. Don't hike or ride cross country or try to make your own trails. Ride in groups in pot country. Don't make eye contact with anyone suspicious. Especially in growing season.

Should we bother to report fields to the authorities? Rangers? Cops? I'd feel bad if a hiker got shot stumbling onto one which I could have had busted. But I wonder if the rangers would even do anything? Except help themselves to all that pot...and buy mansions!

Some interestng links on local pot busts:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=212565&highlight=pot+farm
http://www.immigrationwatchdog.com/?p=100
http://www.wildebeat.net/index.cgi/2005/11/17#E019
http://forums.mtbr.com/archive/index.php/t-120244.html


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok, I come across an old lady that is afraid to cross the street in heavy traffic.
What do I do? Help her across. Why? Potential positive greatly outweighs potential negative.

I come across a huge illegal drug farm while mountain biking out in the country.
What do I do? Probably try to figure out the quickest way out of there, and forget it. Why? Potential negative greatly outweighs potential positive.

In case it never occurred to you, people who are involved in illegal drug production on that large a scale don't always tend to be the friendliest folk. Neither are they known for being into the whole "forgive & forget" thing, once finally out from prison.

Before involving yourself in someone else's business, ask yourself, "Is this really the business I want to be involve myself in? Am I really sure that payoff is worth the risk?"

It could be the gateway drug that your 9 year old uses to get hooked on crack. Or it could be your college buddies & neighborhood moms substitute for alcohol after a stressful day. One may be worth having gun-toting thugs showing up at your door over, the other, not so much.


----

Then again, when I was young I had a friend whose family bought a farm with 80 acres, but never farmed it. After a couple years, some enterprising folks from the city came out and planted their own crop in the middle of their fields. It was all over the hillside before they identified it and called it in. Kinda funny.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

In addition to being a MTB nutt I am also an avid bird hunter in the fall (I don't want a hunter/anti-hunter discussion if we can avoid it, everyone makes their own choices) my friends and I have come across no less than 4 "recreational agricultural projects" on public land in the past 2 years.

They usually consist of equally spaced out plants with random Tide containers and buckets along with kitty litter and fertilizer bags. In September we came upon about 10 6' plants that hd yet to be harvested. We also ran into what I believe were two of the "farmers" toting a canoe through the woods even though there was not a boatable waterway for about 1 mile. They were very surprised to see us, and since we had a group of 4 guys with 5 dogs and shotguns they went on their way.

Steve


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I've never run across a growing patch of it... But I've ran across baggies left on the trail enough times.. I've also been riding and passed small groups of stoners hiding in the woods getting high. Funny because they're never quick enough to hide the shyt as I ride by.

When I was younger a friends father grew outside on state property in the middle of nowhere.. we were playing man hunt.. I was later caught hiding in the area with the plants.. My friend freaked and told me his dad would kill me.. Let just say I never went back..


----------



## tjp (Feb 17, 2004)

Interesting discussion. 15 years of riding and hunting in Humboldt backcountry, grand total of zero pot farms, and the only booby traps I've heard of were the paranoid warnings when I first moved here. Did get a huge whiff of an indoor operation around the corner the other day.

Not that it's not around, it is, just that I haven't found 'em and it's not as big of a deal as peole make it out to be. A whole lot of it has moved indoors. Southern Humboldt is a mess of huge indoor operations. Stop on the back roads and listed for the generators... Indoor is huge right now everywhere. You think those hydroponic stores stay in business for people to grow flowers? 

Wish they'd just legalize and regulate it, get rid of the underground economy-it'll never be eradicated and the bad stuff is more closely related to the black market than the drug itself. If you can't prevent a behavior, at least manage it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Years ago, my dad was doing training exercises with the Indiana Nat'l Guard at Camp Atterbury and they stumbled across a pot farm being grown on a military reservation. The growers were shooting at them with some pretty heavy firepower. They, of course, were all shooting blanks so they had to just hunker down and radio local law enforcement for help.

The growers had cut through the fence that separated the military reservation and had run irrigation lines into the area.

I have personally not encountered any pot farms while traversing the woods. The closest I ever came was being told of where one USED to be in S. Utah before the park rangers found it and destroyed it.

If I ever do find one, I'll mark GPS coords (if I have my GPS) and report it. You wanna grow it at home? Fine. Just keep it off of public land.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Thanks for reminding me of another story.....*



norm said:


> I came across some guys walking out of some bushes at 7am, with garbage bags. It was late Sept/early Oct. Grow season...
> 
> I just kept riding and didnt make eye contact.


I was riding in Jamaica again. Myself, and two friends. One from Canada. Anyways, we pass this rastfarian on the trail carrying 2 big garbage bags. When we came to a stop, the Canadian guy says "Did Ya See That???" I respond..."What"????? Well, apparently the bags were filled and overflowing with weed and my \Canadian friend ( who smokes) has never seen so much at one time.

That was one of the few times I have seen him so excited......


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

I have. At least I think so. This crop was on one of an anonymous university's farms. Strangely enough, hidden in a back corner behind a tall cornfield. I don't know much about hemp, but this sure looks like it to me. I imagine they were growing it for research purposes...
























What do you think?


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

nope that isn't pot dude...


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Like I said, I don't know. What is it then?


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> You weren't on Copperhead Rd. by chance?


I don't think his name is Steve.


----------



## PainMagnet (May 15, 2007)

I hiked right up to a meth lab when I was a kid in Louisiana, patted their gaurddog on the head and walked off. Man, Bayous are crazy places.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Sometimes it's right in the trailhead parking lot.


----------



## saeta119 (Jun 21, 2006)

one time I ran out into a field with some coca leaves, nothing exciting, got a couple of "samples" and left


----------



## Breakurnees (Dec 13, 2007)

It is sad to me that something as simple as a plant has us tearing up public land and shooting each other. People going to jail for years over a plant is ridiculous. If the government would just decriminalize it, anybody who wanted some could supply themselves with a handful of seeds. The black market might still be active, but the profit would go away pretty quickly and so would the violence.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

Riding, no. Not a lot of outdoor growing around here (mtns in northern NM). I did, however, run across several fields while hunting back in OK, but that was years ago.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*You would have to have....*



crash bandicoot said:


> have you?


a really big bike to get the whole weed farm _IN_ your bike. I mean, it's not like stuffing an eighth in your seatpost.

Ba doom chick!

Speaking of which, I got a heavy jonsing for a whole plate of BBQ ribs for lunch. Mmmmmm ribs!


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

willapajames said:


> Like I said, I don't know. What is it then?


I'm not sure what that is, or why they are growing it in mass quantities like that.

Better get a plant book if you want to know what it is I guess. I don't even know how to start looking something like that up...


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

It's funny that a simple plant is the cause of such a hang-up for so many.

For the most part, small time pot growers are harmless, normal people, who dont want any trouble and are just as weary of you as you are of them. On the other hand, be careful on private property up in the middle of nowhere. This story is from a forum post on a website that is essentially the mtbr of pot growing. An interesting read 



> *"i carry my shotgun and last yr i had one guy come into my field, my field is on private land so he's tresspassing.. i held my gun on him and walked him deeper into the woods all the time he was begging me not to shoot him..i nnever said a word to him..we got to a clearing realllly deep into the woods, by now he was crying..
> 
> i told him to take off all his clothes. he resisted at first while he begged me not to rape him, but he did eventually remove his clothes... i gave him a shovel (which was there for digging my plot) and told him to dig... he cried and dug and cried and dug. i made him dig nude, a hole just big enough for a human body. when he finished i told him "ok that looks big enough for a guy ur size"..he got on his knees and begged for his life, tears streaming down his cheeks and urine running down his legs. itold him to stand up, it took him a few minutes to get to his feet, then i told him that hole there is for him if he ever come back onto this property again.or told anyone about this..
> then i pointed the gun at him and told him to run..
> ...


.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

There is a trail that I ride on occasion and in one section, every year, there is a VERY strong odor. We know it’s around there somewhere but we’ve never gone looking for it and I don’t care to, to be honest. We just ride on by laughing. Since this trail is somewhat heavily used, I figure it was planted a long time ago and just keeps coming back (if that’s possible) but, needless to say, I’d hate to see anyone go looking for a sample and find out the hard way it does belong to someone.


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

MFDOOM said:


> It's funny that a simple plant is the cause of such a hang-up for so many.
> 
> For the most part, small time pot growers are harmless, normal people, who dont want any trouble and are just as weary of you as you are of them. On the other hand, be careful on private property up in the middle of nowhere. This story is from a forum post on a website that is essentially the mtbr of pot growing. An interesting read
> 
> .


Wow, pretty extreme. Maybe necessary though to be honest... his life is on the line with 400 plants. and like he said, some little snot turning him in as all it would take to lock him up practically for good.



Ska! said:


> I figure it was planted a long time ago and just keeps coming back (if that's possible) .


They call it WEED for a reason... it just grows.


----------



## blurman (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is a small crop getting carted away :eekster:


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

OH man pull out the .22 and shoot at the line!

Err... I don't know, what would they do to someone who wanted to help the operation? Damn unfriendly growers that only care about profit and not quality.

I say, the only growers who matter are those that Care about the plant. Those that Study its history and Know about it. Not these bafoons that dig it up and burn it, as if they were fighting a war with nature, plants, and against people (not to mention their own countrymen). Oh and now its a TV show, just goes to show, this country doesn't care about a single thing.


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

UmbrousSoul said:


> OH man pull out the .22 and shoot at the line!
> 
> Err... I don't know, what would they do to someone who wanted to help the operation? Damn unfriendly growers that only care about profit and not quality.
> 
> I say, the only growers who matter are those that Care about the plant. Those that Study its history and Know about it. Not these bafoons that dig it up and burn it, as if they were fighting a war with nature, plants, and against people (not to mention their own countrymen). Oh and now its a TV show, just goes to show, this country doesn't care about a single thing.


Umm... yeah thanks for that Philosophical outlook there...


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Confronting armed pot growers*



NateHawk said:


> Years ago, my dad was doing training exercises with the Indiana Nat'l Guard at Camp Atterbury and they stumbled across a pot farm being grown on a military reservation. The growers were shooting at them with some pretty heavy firepower. They, of course, were all shooting blanks so they had to just hunker down and radio local law enforcement for help.
> 
> The growers had cut through the fence that separated the military reservation and had run irrigation lines into the area.
> 
> ...


When riding on public land, I'm always prepared.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

UmbrousSoul said:


> only care about profit and not quality.


Have you visited your big box retailer recently? How about attempting to find anything built by a craftsman here in the states over the past few years? (Granted there are a few still out their, but the majority of what is out there is crap.

Sure it is not a friendly outlook on the situation, but then again facing reality is hardly ever pretty.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes I know, its not like I was speaking of Just herb. The entire country is messed up and people seem to be confused as to why? The government is why, they are literally old dried up prunes that don't know a single thing about how today flows. They are living in the 50's and you can tell by their policies. They do not care about anything good for today, they are so senile and ignorant that they are going AGAINST good things and voting FOR bad things. If there is a fuel that pollutes more and gives you less gas mileage they want you to use it. (Especially if one months supply of the stuff, if not converted from FOOD, could have fed hundreds and thousands of africans or possibly Americans even. FOOD Should NEVER be Fuel!) They don't even believe in factual things like Global Warming and other occurances. They disregard reality and instate their own redcoat, commi, selective dictatorship trying to enforce rules onto EVERY manner of life all while making sure them and their friends are happy while everyone else suffers from endless billing they enjoy the years as they go by while everyone else works till death - This point alone makes me very upset because I haven't even gotten the oppurtunity to see the world (or the rest of this country - in a better light) and I figure by the time I do everywhere will basically be "used up" by the ignorant, selfish bastardous rich people that fly to an island every weekend. I just didn't want to bring all of this up because it is a Very passionate subject that I am willing to go to arms about, not let them get off scott free as War criminals, murderers, and corrupt pathetic lying scumbags. I will not let them get away, even if the rest of you do.

Now, the point is, Our country is F-ed up because we won't do anything to fix it. No one will lift a finger while they are starting to talk about taking away our gun rights (in my opinion, thats when I go load the guns and wait by the door). This country is worth nothing at the moment and its citizens (us - actual people, not a congreagation of mass) are in horrible poverty with their government leaders MOCKING their poverty ("oh its not our fault you can't make money") when it blatantly is their fault, everything that SUCKS can be blamed on this REGIME we have.

If it weren't for the K.G.B and all the commi's up in here I would have already went to action. I means this place is so out of line its even going as far as to attack its own people and NATIONALLY PROTECTED WILDLIFE AND WILDLIFE RESERVES (not to mention the war on PLANTS and the distribution of poisonous chemicals instead - I'd say they are Trying to kill us). No one does anything. (Namely because the majority is brainwashed by the radioation box, i.e. tv, listening to the Illuminate itself pump propoganda right into their brains. ALL the media, CNN, Fox, MSNBC, they are ALL commi's. I cannot watch news anymore after I learned the facts because when you try to watch it you get ANGRY at them because they are talking about the FAKE elections and not REAL LIFE MATTERS. They are Idiots who only care about money like their commi overlords. Yes, even comedy centrals losers are evil doers, especially 'oldbert'. You should care about the elections when we are having the REAL elections, IE, Federal Elections and not the Selective Dictatorship elections.)

Yes, everything sucks, no one wants to face it, and where we live is going down hill (or already has started to demolish the town at the end of the hill) and won't recover without working together for that combined Effort. Currently, everyone is judging, nitpicking, and killing each other. 

Personally after reading this thread and another (how scared are you during night riding) I literally realize the full impact that has been had on this country. People are literally afraid to go out and more crime (murders specifically) are blatantly being commited from the ANGER that we all feel. Well, we should be hanging the war criminals and not killing each other, I think.

Read the link in my signature, read the History and in the archives of '07 there is an article about how the media is owned by the illuminate and they are trying to take over (george senior is on the board of the illuminate - amoung other people) by declaring marshalls law after he ends the elections because of an "emergency" everyone will riot and he will simply Kill anyone that gets in his way to world domination.

No one cares.

Read about NESARA and understand, for 90+ years we have been out of bounds of our constitution, the federal reserve isn't suppose to exist (its a private bank that Prints Currency Out Of Thin Air), the income tax isn't suppose to exist, our currency isn't backed by gold (they print our currency for pennies to the dollar, so what does that make the value of our money? NOTHING) which is anti-constitutional (as are the fedreserve and the income tax). NO one has done ANYTHING about these redcoats that are coming into OUR country, scewering out REAL AMERICAN VALUES and putting inplace their Evangelistic Religious Lunatic Values that make no sense in reality, enforcing their "rules" onto all of our lives and taxing us for more then tea all while disregarding about Hemp Constitution and all of our values, thats damn for sure. (Taxed for: Living, death, working, food, posessions, when you crap they tax the water you flush it with - they tax the electricity you use to run your pc, hell they have talked about taxing the internet and even removing the internet entirely from public life - wow sounds like China - Who are they? Commi's! What should any good blue blooded american boy hate? Commi's! and yes our blood is blue until it hits the outside of our bodies. So a red blooded person would be a communist.)

So what are we going to do? Sit around and be mugged, murdered, raped and ravaged by these redcoat commi's? Or are we going to sight, oil, and load the guns? If we tell EVERYONE these truths, even police, firefighters, and military will help us. The military were the ones who forces these goonbags at the top to sign NESARA but some corrupt judge sabotages it before it gets announced every year and its on a "tight-lip" policy so no Official can talk about it, But We Sure Can.

Rebels(Right) vs Federals(Wrong).


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

Peddling...no. Paddeling.....Yes. McCloud river in nor-cal, about 2mi up from lake Shasta in '79. About a quarter mile past my buddy eddys out in front of me and says," and they say not enough people take advantage of out national forests, ha ha"

While working a fire-line near Fallbrook, ca. A huge rotor of smoke descended on us from over the ridge, it's aroma was unmistakable. As if on cue, we all stopped, looked to the sky then at each other, someone coughed and everybody started laughing.


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

TNC said:


> When riding on public land, I'm always prepared.


Leave it to TNC to convert a Nomad to a Realmad. So what's the classification on this one? All-postal?


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Not really bike related, but still sort of on topic...

I did my master's research in the Bahamas (geology). Apparently, a lot of drugs go through there. I've heard stories of people finding bales of weed washed up on the shore. My advisor's kids found one once. Never saw any while I was down there, but several times while out walking the coastline on San Salvador (looking for sea caves), a black DEA Black Hawk helicopter showed up out of nowhere. Must have some special sneaky rotors or something, because you can't hear it until it's right there.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Yup, read this link willa I think you will enjoy it:

http://www.airspacemag.com/issues/2008/february-march/the_quiet_one.php?page=1

Funny thing about this article is it said only two were made and one was destroyed and the other dismantled for parts. BS, They totally use them for apaches and blackhawks, and probably chinooks too. The funniest thing is that they'd rather give this equipment to a bunch of Punks with Rifles taught to load and unload them, and how to fire all the ammunition in a magazine, nothing else, instead of giving them to our Special forces in say, afghanistan.

The most important factoid is that the DEA is probably FUNDING the drugs running through other countries, just like the CIA did with Cocaine Everywhere. Why does the supreme court want to let out cocaine dealers earlier? They can't get thier lines!


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

UmbrousSoul said:


> Yes I know...But We Sure Can.


Well, there you go.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*That's some good weed...*



crash bandicoot said:


> have you?


... if you think you are _IN_ your bike!


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

dstepper said:


> I used to work for CDF now Cal Fire out of Howard Forest in Willits. It seemed like during the larger fires we would see or hear stories of pot farms&#8230;the biggest being in the Covelo area.
> 
> Dean


I am very familiar with the round valley area, especially Covelo.
Mendecino County passed the medicinal marijuana allowance to make personal use and grow legal.

I know of a few Sheriffs up north who grow....


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Breakurnees said:


> It is sad to me that something as simple as a plant has us tearing up public land and shooting each other. People going to jail for years over a plant is ridiculous. If the government would just decriminalize it, anybody who wanted some could supply themselves with a handful of seeds. The black market might still be active, but the profit would go away pretty quickly and so would the violence.


Good post.

I don't smoke, but

A. I'm not a fan of our govt taking more and more of our money every year just so they can throw more and more of it down holes, creating unwinnable, pointless, and destructive conflict. This is not govt serving the people anymore.

B. The idea that someone would actually declare the very existence of a plant growing in soil "illegal" is beyond absurd, and shows how thoroughly ignorant and backward someone can be and still become a lawmaker.

It'd be interesting if all the growers agreed to a Johnny Appleseed day, sprinkling seeds all over. Kinda funny to imagine, one day the entire country suddenly experiencing a nationwide marijuana bloom. It'd be a real mess, ecologically, though.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Thats kind of what happens around here, people who drive past the sherrifs HQ here throw their seeds at the grassy hill right infront of the HQ so there are always plants growing right infront of the police lmao.

There is a song about that hotB, its called Johnny Marijuany and well you get the idea.

What suprises me is the majority of people are entirely arrogant about marijuana and infact listen to the spouted propoganda. Here is a link to the truths of this Plant and why its hurts us to hate it.

http://www.johnnymarijuanaseed.com/marijuana.htm

This is a link to the framed information, not the website itself.

I could input a couple of paragraphs of this information in my words, because I have done it before explaining it to people, but its easier to read because there are idiots out there that have a disease that makes it so they can't read more then 2 sentence posts. Their brain just gives up, it hurts for them to try.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> a really big bike to get the whole weed farm _IN_ your bike. I mean, it's not like stuffing an eighth in your seatpost.
> 
> Ba doom chick!
> 
> Speaking of which, I got a heavy jonsing for a whole plate of BBQ ribs for lunch. Mmmmmm ribs!


You mean these? ALMOST as good as ganja on a bone!


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I think pot should be legalized, and put the same restrictions on it as liquor. No driving while under the influence, no public sales, etc. This would remove most of the ******** surrounding pot. 

I live in south eastern Ohio and have rode and hiked through more pot farms than I can count. It seems if you stop on any country road in Meigs county OH you can walk into the woods just off the road and probably find pot growing. I wouldn't advise this though because people are dirt poor here and it's one of the few things they can sell to make cash for their families. They defend their cash crop without fear of killing someone. The police, hell most of them are in on the growing and selling in this county. The whole area is corrupt when it comes to marijuana, and the sad part is now crystal meth which is 100 times worse in terms of addiction, danger, and violence, is now starting to take over because it's a quicker high. The local law enforcement do nothing about it.

The above reasons are why whenever I go into the woods in south eastern Ohio I am carrying my hand gun. I could care less if carrying in state parks is legal or not. Ever been to Wayne National Forest? Hell you could be raped, shot, buried, and no one would ever know you were in the ground out there. It's massive and full of pot plots and crazy people. 

I have personally been shot at while hiking because of pot farmers. I have been shot at while squirrel hunting numerous times. Anytime you walk into the woods here you may be walking into a confrontation. It's extremely sad.


----------



## nicolicious (Jan 6, 2007)

*hey ceb...*

is that your grill? that thing is pimp....is it a custom weber? with the hinge?? or is that some funky smoker??

oh yea, legalize it ....


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

nicolicious said:


> is that your grill? that thing is pimp....is it a custom weber? with the hinge?? or is that some funky smoker??
> 
> oh yea, legalize it ....


A quick promo for my cooker....

www.kamado.com

This IS the only way to cook!

....oh yeah........"legalize it" is a good song too!


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

i need a j and a plate of bbq ribs after reading all this.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah CEB, the Big Green Egg! I don't know anyone that has one of those, but would love to try one out sometime. I use a Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker to make ribs, boston butt bar-b-cue, turkeys, brisket, etc. 

Nice to see some other outdoor cooking enthusiasts.

...iC...


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

Legalize it. Alcohol is the real gateway drug and not weed. Alcohol ruins more lives than all drugs combined, yet it's legal.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

DrNickels said:


> I think pot should be legalized, and put the same restrictions on it as liquor. No driving while under the influence, no public sales, etc. This would remove most of the ******** surrounding pot.
> 
> I live in south eastern Ohio and have rode and hiked through more pot farms than I can count. It seems if you stop on any country road in Meigs county OH you can walk into the woods just off the road and probably find pot growing. I wouldn't advise this though because people are dirt poor here and it's one of the few things they can sell to make cash for their families. They defend their cash crop without fear of killing someone. The police, hell most of them are in on the growing and selling in this county. The whole area is corrupt when it comes to marijuana, and the sad part is now crystal meth which is 100 times worse in terms of addiction, danger, and violence, is now starting to take over because it's a quicker high. The local law enforcement do nothing about it.
> 
> ...


and people always wonder why I call Ohio the armpit of the nation LOL

Local trails I do not find the need and our state is generally free of this sad crap, but I always pack my Sig .40 when camping or riding in new areas, especially out of state. I have passed some very creepy people on the trails in the middle of nowhere, and when camping have had random's walk into my site. I have had to pull on a guy once as he was drunk and lost. Needless to say we moved our site that night!

We do not have a lot of government owned open areas, so I can imagine during certain times it could get "crowded". I have found that during biking it's not as big of a deal, as people can hear you coming and your constantly on the move, whereas if your backpacking and camping, your more of a potential threat.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

it's not all just stoner caucaison kids dabbling.....this kind of stuff endangers our MTBing 

http://www.justice.gov/ndic/pubs/653/marijuan.htm


----------



## bigskyguy (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm a treeeee topppp flyerrr!


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

motard5 said:


> it's not all just stoner caucaison kids dabbling.....this kind of stuff endangers our MTBing
> 
> http://www.justice.gov/ndic/pubs/653/marijuan.htm


I don't understand this comment...are you saying only Caucasian kids growing would be completely harmless?


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Ah CEB, the Big Green Egg! I don't know anyone that has one of those, but would love to try one out sometime. I use a Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker to make ribs, boston butt bar-b-cue, turkeys, brisket, etc.
> 
> Nice to see some other outdoor cooking enthusiasts.


No, it's a Kamado. Similar but NOT the same. I've had mine since 2004. Recently increased my rides to keep the belt size down!

Eat, ride, s*** & sleep. Did I leave something out? Oh yeah... legalize it!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread is great! It has gone three different ways.... A little mix of F88, slight bit of anti-weed, a dash of legalize it, and topped off with a plate of BBQ...... I love it!

Legalize it.........


----------



## ochirider (Dec 15, 2005)

I think i read somewhere that more than one of the founding fathers grew ganja, shame they didn't put something in the constitution. Then we would have people like Charlton Heston saying 'the only way you will take this spliff is out of my cold dead hands' oh I hear they got his gun btw.

Living and riding in Jamaica I have rolled into a few fields of weed over the last couple of years. Didn't see anyone at the time but the last time it happened I met an old dude later in the day and he clearly new I'd been ferreting around. I guess the people in the area know me so weren't too concerned but I've stayed clear of that trail since. Ganja is illegal here which surprises a lot of tourists, but is widely available. Yesterday I took a couple of dudes from Michigan on a trail and a Rasta rolled them a free spliff at the end of the ride in the bar we were chugging Red Stripes. Took a couple of puffs for the first time in ages so had to jump on this thread, good way to end a ride!


----------



## Breakurnees (Dec 13, 2007)

ochirider said:


> I think i read somewhere that more than one of the founding fathers grew ganja,


"May 12-13: Sowed Hemp at Muddy hole by Swamp. August 7: Began to separate the Male from the Female at Do - rather too late."
George Washington
Diary

"What was done with the seed saved from the India Hemp last summer? It ought, all of it, to have been sewn again; that not only a stock of seed sufficient for my own purposes might have been raised, but to have disseminated the seed to others; as it is more valuable than the common Hemp."
George Washington
Writings of Washington, Vol. 35, pg. 72


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

A number of years back, my sister and I took our kids blueberry picking in the woods down by the river. We came across 3 - 4 huge pot plants tucked back in the bushes. 
When we all went back the following week for more blueberries, the pot was gone. But when we came out of the woods, there was a cruiser parked down the road. We all hopped in the car, blueberry buckets in hand, and drove off. The cruiser followed us for a ways, then pulled a u-turn and drove back. 

Last year while out scouting the woods for a new trail, I came across 3 big flower pots with little baby pot plants growing in them. I took a length of the bright orange flagging tape, wrapped it around one of the pots and wrote on it "trail coming through, you’ll want to move these!" The next week, they were gone.


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

sodak06 said:


> This thread is great!


Thanks! My threads do tend to rock the docks.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I figure BBQing a 3 pound tri tip roast would be too much time at work for a stoner with the munchies. But somehow, I find it impossible to BBQ outdoors without a beer in hand. Go figure!


----------



## phoehn9111 (Oct 27, 2006)

The saddest thing of all is that I can't imagine anymore what it would be like to ride
stoned. As a matter of fact, I can no longer even imagine being stoned in any context.
It's been decades since I was unfettered enough to live that way.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

phoehn9111 said:


> The saddest thing of all is that I can't imagine anymore what it would be like to ride
> stoned. As a matter of fact, I can no longer even imagine being stoned in any context.
> It's been decades since I was unfettered enough to live that way.


To be honest, the past couple of days I have been taking my bike over to a family members house and I was stoned/drunk each ride. I stopped drinking though (I usually stop drinking for awhile when I break something, like a glass) so... I am not really worried because Once you've ridden a bike you never forget. Personally, I don't see a problem riding stoned but I do see a problem trying to find a place in public to Get stoned.

Seems everywhere is either gated off or the cops already watch it.

What needs to happen is complete decriminalization of this plant. While the cop is busting teenagers smoking a joint in the park, someone is in an alley way getting shanked 15 times.

Who is the real criminal?

The police now are only protecting the revenue to the state, and nothing more. They will murder innocent people for all they care, they are entirely reactionary to REAL crime and preemptive to innocent civilians not doing anything wrong to anyone else. Our government stepped over the line when they started saying "We must protect you from yourselves" because they are trying to Tell Us what we Can and Cannot do. That is BS and blatantly not what this country is about, as long as we are not putting a burden on anyone else but ourselves, the government can shove it - Their war on their own Cuontrymen Must stop. All it brings is Death where death shouldn't even belong. If Marijuana won't kill you, Your Government and their Goon Squads certainly Will. Regardless of if you've done anything wrong. Hell do I even have to mention that they kill hundreds of thousands every month and make profit off of it? Its not Bad for them when one of us dies, its Good. Its not bad when an innocent person that has not harmed anyone else, gets thrown into jail, because the government makes money from it!


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

phoehn9111 said:


> ...I can no longer even imagine being stoned in any context.
> It's been decades since I was unfettered enough to live that way.


It's okay to twist one up every now and then...it doesn't have to become a lifestyle in which you must live "that way". Just sayin'.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Its true, most average drones can just smoke every other weekend at a friends house or something like that. But for others there is some higher purpose other then the zombified slave life. Something that lies in a land that does not punish a plant.

One that does is bizzaro world to me.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish, don't really live in the climate for it though.

Speaking of weed, guess what day Sunday is?


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

This is a bike forum, and we are all in generally OK shape, active, ect. But yet a good cross section of us have smoked or do smoke pot.

I bet more people smoke weed that cigarettes on this forum, perhaps in the rest of the population as well? I for one would never touch ciggarettes, but enjoy the hell out of a joint once in a while(fairly regularly), it doesn't make me a useless lump of junk, I still work a full time job, and a part time job, as well as go to college full time, and find time to ride at least 5 miles per day. Yeah pot is a real killer huh? I have gained more freinds (not lost) from smoking pot. I just really don't see the harm in the stuff at all.

I does mess up your lungs a little, but what do you expect, your inhaling smoke. It is still not as bad for you as cigarettes. And with just a little bit of cardio exercise(biking), you can offset the damage to your lungs.

I know we didn't need another pro-pot rant on here... it just kills me.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Brandontw said:


> This is a bike forum, and we are all in generally OK shape, active, ect. But yet a good cross section of us have smoked or do smoke pot.
> 
> I bet more people smoke weed that cigarettes on this forum, perhaps in the rest of the population as well? I for one would never touch ciggarettes, but enjoy the hell out of a joint once in a while(fairly regularly), it doesn't make me a useless lump of junk, I still work a full time job, and a part time job, as well as go to college full time, and find time to ride at least 5 miles per day. Yeah pot is a real killer huh? I have gained more freinds (not lost) from smoking pot. I just really don't see the harm in the stuff at all.
> 
> ...


Yes whats funny about it is that ciggerette smokers don't care if you care about their health, they like paying to die. Infact, what is even worse then that is I knew a chick that thought if she smoked pot she would get Fat (and used her fat friend as an example, though she is genetically fat since birth) and uses the excuse to smoke meth because it makes her slim (more like look like a marrow sucking succubus skeleton).

The common misconceptions over a Plant are horrific, even the lunatics that believe in fiction have gone as far as to relate it to pure evil (which everyone should know the Church is actually thus). The problem is people are using Chemicals and declaring a Plant as bad. This is the fundamentals to chaos, once you neglect your planet, your planet neglects you. There are lunatics out there that go far enough to make it seem as if Reality is Fake because they can't handle the reprocusions from the BS they are doing.

When you can't handle the consequences to using chemicals, destroying yourself and the planet with chemicals, you become a mindless drone that declares Reality as Fake trying to conform others to your "Easy" way of thinking. Well this is not how it should work, because we are abusing the fundamentals of Life itself. Its called an Eco-System for a reason, if you take any parts away from the system it doesn't WORK. Lay concrete over all the plants and we Sufficate, no more OXYGEN.

Further more, for you nay-sayers, only one thing I can agree on. Yes it is bad to inhale smoke, of any form, it is not what is intended for the lungs. That is why Vaporizing is the healthiest way to go about it. But this is incredibly expensive (hmm I wonder why) and most cannot afford it AND a bag. Everything else is propoganda that is basically delievered subliminally (haven't seen that word around in awhile have we?) as brainwash.

It seems to work too, because oh noes the next day you hear some other fool talking about something they don't even know about thinking they are speaking Facts when they are indeed just speaking that propoganda. It pisses me off because it seems people cannot think for themselves, they must be programmed by some kind of hierarchy or they are just lost.

Even with the time I have spent in the basement, and the amount I have smoked, I still was able to get on the bike (and progessively) be able to make it where I need, the only thing I cannot do is make it far when it is very cold, I have to rest more often because of the coldness to the lungs. My last bike ride, enroute to my location the wind was blowing 25MPH AT me, aftering arriving and everyone turning on me, I have to leave expressly, with Snow and a chilly wind blowing at me, note that these are two different directions (west first, then east blowing wind). I made it and don't think a crack addict, meth user, heroine user, pcp, acid, lsd, whatever chemical user (pills, ciggs, E, etc), couldn't have made it 2 blocks before giving up or being hit by a car because they were tripping, coming down, or going nuts.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

UmbrousSoul said:


> Further more, for you nay-sayers, only one thing I can agree on. Yes it is bad to inhale smoke, of any form, it is not what is intended for the lungs. That is why Vaporizing is the healthiest way to go about it. But this is incredibly expensive (hmm I wonder why) and most cannot afford it AND a bag. Everything else is propoganda that is basically delievered subliminally (haven't seen that word around in awhile have we?) as brainwash.


Nahhh, you can make a vape with a 100w lightbulb. Basically free and you have no negative side effects (damage to lungs, etc).


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

dowst said:


> Nahhh, you can make a vape with a 100w lightbulb. Basically free and you have no negative side effects (damage to lungs, etc).


I know what im making after my bike ride tonight


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

UmbrousSoul said:


> I knew a chick that thought if she smoked pot she would get Fat (and used her fat friend as an example, though she is genetically fat since birth) and uses the excuse to smoke meth because it makes her slim (more like look like a marrow sucking succubus skeleton).


Well, I could almost see getting fat with pot, cause food tastes so goddamn good  and you can eat tons when your high. But you just gotta be a little smart and have some self control.

I know for a fact meth isn't a good alternative, i would never touch that stuff.:nono: WE havea problem with it in our neck of the woods i guess. i saw a billboard that said "dont Meth around"


----------



## spencer the kalmyk (Dec 6, 2006)

F*ck Meth....Stay on topic and keep it GREEN....That is dark green .....


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

I think this thread shows something about our moderators too... i thought this would get shut down pages ago. lol


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Brandontw said:


> I think this thread shows something about our moderators too... i thought this would get shut down pages ago. lol


It will eventually. This thing will be headed straight to the Recycle Bin, as soon as the mods come back down a bit, that is.....


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

Dang i guess i've gone too hippy, i don't even have a regular lightbulb to try a vape with, all CFL's in the house now.


----------



## spencer the kalmyk (Dec 6, 2006)

*Hippy Project*



Brandontw said:


> Dang i guess i've gone too hippy QUOTE]
> 
> Earth Freindly thumbs up brooo....


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

All my friends who ride BMX smoke. I could really care less, but I dont think I will ever touch a joint.... All that DARE stuff in like... 5th grade must have helped.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

I did dare, it obviously did nothing.

as for a lightbulb vape, that is not a very good suggestion. They inside of the bulb is powder coated. Also, meth heads use lightbulbs.

No thanks.

As for the thread, just keep on topic and it should be fine.

No, I wish I have rolled into a pot farm.

"I work for green"


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

dowst said:


> Nahhh, you can make a vape with a 100w lightbulb. Basically free and you have no negative side effects (damage to lungs, etc).


The health benefits of vaporizers are severely overstated, and there is very little, if not no data to support it. While you may not be inhaling smoke or combustion gasses, you are still inhaling resin aka tar. The vapor temperature of cannabis resin is much lower than the vapor point of THC. If you own a vaporizer, look at the color of the inside of the tube (or bag) after just a few uses. Your lungs will be subject to the same thing.

Don't get me wrong, I love a good sack of herb, but vaporizers aren't the cure all solution to smoking. Oral ingestion is the only harm free delivery method there is (too bad eating pot doesn't have much of an effect on me)!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice screen name MFDOOM!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

pro said:


> All my friends who ride BMX smoke. I could really care less, but I dont think I will ever touch a joint.... All that DARE stuff in like... 5th grade must have helped.


it's "couldn't care less". if you could care less, then you obviously do care. :thumbsup:


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

MFDOOM said:


> The health benefits of vaporizers are severely overstated, and there is very little, if not no data to support it. While you may not be inhaling smoke or combustion gasses, you are still inhaling resin aka tar. The vapor temperature of cannabis resin is much lower than the vapor point of THC. If you own a vaporizer, look at the color of the inside of the tube (or bag) after just a few uses. Your lungs will be subject to the same thing.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love a good sack of herb, but vaporizers aren't the cure all solution to smoking. Oral ingestion is the only harm free delivery method there is (too bad eating pot doesn't have much of an effect on me)!


The effects of cannabis tar are non-relevant (or irrelevant for "those" of you). Smoking a Joint does not do anything that smoking a Cigg would do. And no, actually, the black stuff you see is what ISN'T in your lungs. When I spit, it sure as hell is Never black.

As for vaping, it is only the most expensive top of the line vapes that do the trick, I only know of the $300 Volcano vaporizor with thermal cooling bag and an entirely closed, efficient system.

People who get "shwag" shouldn't get vaporizors because it is pointless, the THC is too damaged from being smashed and turned into CBD, the trichomes are not intact on smashed weed. So, really only people that can afford real herb, should use vapes. The reason vaping is stated to be healthiest vs any other method (especially water utensils) is because it is a pure THC Vapor, not smoke, not tar, not water droplets going into your lungs or anything because the (expensive) vapers only vape the THC trichomes and not the vegetation itself.

I have always said "No." to using a lightbulb for a vape. Too reminiscent of meth users.

Eating it also has its side effects, either it does not activate, it doesn't activate until you eat a certain proportion, or you have already eaten too much and you get body sick. That is what most people do because the effects don't take hold until Digestion of the material starts, that can be 2-3 hours. So, make sure never to eat over a certain amount of grams and never eat Hashish in large quanities or you will end up swaying back and forth chanting and mumbling infront of a cathedral.

Eating it actually has made people throw up, even though technically by using the herb (note: burning/vaping) you are physically "prevented" from throwing up.

The below post is true.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

UmbrousSoul said:


> Thats kind of what happens around here, people who drive past the sherrifs HQ here throw their seeds at the grassy hill right infront of the HQ so there are always plants growing right infront of the police lmao.
> 
> There is a song about that hotB, its called Johnny Marijuany and well you get the idea.
> 
> .


It's been quite a few years since I smoked but I used to know a lot of growers. Pretty much all of them where small, indoor operations. They probably netted $20-40,000 a year growing. Not big drug lords by any means.

We used to talk about sowing seeds in all kinds of places. We figured the cops would go crazy doing some big stake out operation then ripping up and posing with the piles for the six o'clock news that they wouldn't have the time to look for the real crops. We even thought about reporting the decoy plots just to keep them busy. They just want to be able to get enough "busts" so they can make the news and justify thier jobs.

If you come across 7 ft tall plants growing in the woods, it's wild ditch weed. No self respecting pot farmer would let his plants grow like that. Almost all high quality pot is grown indoors under carefully controlled conditions.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Used to all the time, but then I moved to the city and had to give up agriculture.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

UmbrousSoul said:


> I did dare, it obviously did nothing.


The pro football player that was supposed to come speak at our D.A.R.E graduation (in, like third grade) got picked up for DUI the night before the event.

I've been partying every day since.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

D.A.R.E. = Drugs are really expensive


----------



## Holyhandgrenade (Dec 13, 2007)

Sunday's coming ever closer..


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

I D.a.r.e. You To Do It


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

pro said:


> Nice screen name MFDOOM!


Haha thanks. You don't run into someone who knows who Doom is that often  . Fan?


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

</param


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Brandontw said:


> This is a bike forum, and we are all in generally OK shape, active, ect. But yet a good cross section of us have smoked or do smoke pot.
> 
> I bet more people smoke weed that cigarettes on this forum, perhaps in the rest of the population as well? I for one would never touch ciggarettes, but enjoy the hell out of a joint once in a while(fairly regularly), it doesn't make me a useless lump of junk, I still work a full time job, and a part time job, as well as go to college full time, and find time to ride at least 5 miles per day. Yeah pot is a real killer huh? I have gained more freinds (not lost) from smoking pot. I just really don't see the harm in the stuff at all.
> 
> ...


Amen brother!!!! I hate it when people think that weed makes you a lazy piece. Hmmm... just pisses me off. I believe I am just like you, work 9-5, school full time, ride daily, just all out busy. The ganja makes most chores enjoyable, and makes you focus and become a little O.C.D. lol.. Check out the build on my Bottle Rocket,..... lots-o-hours in the garage "focusing".


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

sodak06 said:


> Amen brother!!!! I hate it when people think that weed makes you a lazy piece. Hmmm... just pisses me off. I believe I am just like you, work 9-5, school full time, ride daily, just all out busy. The ganja makes most chores enjoyable, and makes you focus and become a little O.C.D. lol.. Check out the build on my Bottle Rocket,..... lots-o-hours in the garage "focusing".


Yep, i was stoned most of the weekend this weekend, and still managed to get about 20 miles in on mountain trails, as well as find an old road bike, and start the conversion to single speed(for my commute to work when school ends). and on top of that, i put in several long hours on a project for school.

I think if anything, i have gotten more active since i started smoking more frequently.

P.S. .... also made a lightbulb vape this weekend... i was rather unimpressed with the functionality, but if is a pretty slick little contraption.


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Ceb,*



CEB said:


> No, it's a Kamado. Similar but NOT the same. I've had mine since 2004. Recently increased my rides to keep the belt size down!
> 
> Eat, ride, s*** & sleep. Did I leave something out? Oh yeah... legalize it!


as a wedding Gift my neighbor got a Kamado. His also had the ProPane setup.
Does yours? Anyway,the re-production Kamado's are made in Modesto CA which
is where his came from. He knocked on my door to help him get it off the Truck.
Wow,what a task,extremley heavy and fragil. I crushed my pinkie real good that day
moving it. It is worth every penny IMHO. A picture of a Leg of Lamb I cooked for my
Mom and Step Dad. I love Lamb and Goat as I grew up in Sadia Arabia. 9lb's
and soaked for 24hrs. Peace.

MTK{Weber and Coal Man,yes Sir.}


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

fastale said:


> The pro football player that was supposed to come speak at our D.A.R.E graduation (in, like third grade) got picked up for DUI the night before the event.
> 
> I've been partying every day since.


Rofl yeah that is kind of like what happened to me. I was "bad" in class so they put me outside when they were passing around the joint and the booze goggles, welp, guess I had to see what they were like on my own for real.

Its funny though, there is always that concept: "Tell someone not to do something and they will do the opposite."

It was cool though me and my dad made it to boulder for the 4/20 4:20 smoke up and I got some video of it, literally the cloud of smoke hangs over the entire crowd. It was a great time (but I wanted to stay longer - mainly because with the time jump 5:20 is the real 4:20 - it was like the fair, except for stoners. Bunch of different "rides" to try out, couple people with some nice bikes). We had to park 2 blocks away and ride our bikes to the gathering but I couldn't torque mine because its making some kind of noise now. -sighs- Ughh..I hate Junk. They might as well just legalize the plant, instead of targetting innocent civilians for revenue.

The cops weren't oppressive in boulder, didn't even see them while everyone was toking, but as soon as I got back to Greeley for some night riding, I just didn't want to go. The streets were barren and all I could see were cops everywhere. (not a good time for me to go out) so thanks to Downpression and Commi's, I missed a good full moon night ride.

Kind of a crappy ending to a good day yesterday, made me hate where I live just That much more.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

sodak06 said:


> Amen brother!!!! I hate it when people think that weed makes you a lazy piece. Hmmm... just pisses me off.


Thats the exact same thing my perma-baked roommate always tells me, in the meantime he's failed over half his classes this year and can't pay the rent because he got fired from his job for showing up clearly stoned about ten too many times.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the stuff before I sold my soul to the gov't but some people just take it too far. I always hear this guy tell me how much it focuses him, and he clearly does get OCD over a lot of stuff, the problem is he sounds like a mental case and can't put a sentance together half the time. All our proffs think he's nuts because he hasn't managed to put together a valid question in class for over two quarters (since he started smoking weed 24/7 again).

Sorry, not trying to hate on weed, I don't think it's as bad as cigarettes or alcohol myself, but I don't agree that it doesn't affect peoples behavior in a negative way. My roomy used to be a rad dude and a ton of fun to hang out with, now I can't even stand to hang out with him anymore because he's so stupid all the time. Everything in moderation I guess.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> Thats the exact same thing my perma-baked roommate always tells me, in the meantime he's failed over half his classes this year and can't pay the rent because he got fired from his job for showing up clearly stoned about ten too many times.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the stuff before I sold my soul to the gov't but some people just take it too far. I always hear this guy tell me how much it focuses him, and he clearly does get OCD over a lot of stuff, the problem is he sounds like a mental case and can't put a sentance together half the time. All our proffs think he's nuts because he hasn't managed to put together a valid question in class for over two quarters (since he started smoking weed 24/7 again).
> 
> Sorry, not trying to hate on weed, I don't think it's as bad as cigarettes or alcohol myself, but I don't agree that it doesn't affect peoples behavior in a negative way. My roomy used to be a rad dude and a ton of fun to hang out with, now I can't even stand to hang out with him anymore because he's so stupid all the time. Everything in moderation I guess.


my friend,.. The stuff does not make everyone lazy. If you are a fat couch potato to begin with, well the greenery will not exactly "motivate" you. However, I find my motivation level skyrockets.

Now, through my "experience" the ocasional toker is apt to be more floored by the substance, thus making them lazy or enjoy it. But, for the daily toker (breakfast, lunch, and dinner, with a few snacks in between), you learn to enjoy other factors associated with the greenery. You are no longer "floored" with the substance, and your tolerance allows you to function or "focus". Everyone enjoys their things a little different than others. To each their own. I have seen people drink one beer and be falling over drunk. It is all about your tolerance level with the substance.

To me, as long as you hurt no-one, cause no harm to society, are responsible, and can function on a daily basis with the rest of society, then there is absolutely no problem with recreational use or even extreme useage of the ganja. Some love it, some hate it, just don't judge me for it.

People like to judge others with the taboo's and no no's that the government and society have determined as bad, not us.. :nono: :nono:

My lungs, my health, my life..... you don't like..... leave me alone. It's easy...


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> Thats the exact same thing my perma-baked roommate always tells me, in the meantime he's failed over half his classes this year and can't pay the rent because he got fired from his job for showing up clearly stoned about ten too many times.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the stuff before I sold my soul to the gov't but some people just take it too far. I always hear this guy tell me how much it focuses him, and he clearly does get OCD over a lot of stuff, the problem is he sounds like a mental case and can't put a sentance together half the time. All our proffs think he's nuts because he hasn't managed to put together a valid question in class for over two quarters (since he started smoking weed 24/7 again).
> 
> Sorry, not trying to hate on weed, I don't think it's as bad as cigarettes or alcohol myself, but I don't agree that it doesn't affect peoples behavior in a negative way. My roomy used to be a rad dude and a ton of fun to hang out with, now I can't even stand to hang out with him anymore because he's so stupid all the time. Everything in moderation I guess.


Yeah, I wasnt saying its ok to be perma-stoned, i was just saying that i smoke in my freetime, and it really doesnt have ANY effect on my activities, i never go to work or school stoned, i rarely ever ride stoned, and i wait to get high till all my homework is done(most of the time). It just like anything else, you gotta have common sense and self control.

By the way, i do great at work(except for slacking to post on forums), Get A's in college, and always do ALL my homework.

By the way, i am a designer (architecture student) and when i am really stuck on a blank peice of paper, a bowl does amazing things to give me ideas. all my best designs have come with a little help with the green stuff.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

sodak06 said:


> my friend,.. The stuff does not make everyone lazy. If you are a fat couch potato to begin with, well the greenery will not exactly "motivate" you. However, I find my motivation level skyrockets.


Well, my case-in-point example has never been lazy. He's always active and apparently loves working while he's blazed, problem is he gets dumb as a rock. Talks about the most random stupid stuff, seems to lose his grasp of the English language, and overall does a great job of annoying the crap out of anybody he tries to talk to because nobody can figure out what the hell he's on about! I'm not saying weed makes you lazy, I'm saying it makes you appear stupid to others around you. Personally, thats not the kind of impression I like to convey to my friends and co-workers. Literally, imagine a total blathering idiot trying to discuss chemical bonding in a SiO2 quartz polymorph with you (were both geology majors). Makes me want to stab myself in the eye with a screwdriver! He makes no sense but he thinks hes an f'ing genius!!! Sorry, annoys the sh!t out of me just thinking about it.

Like I said, I have no problem with people smoking weed recreationally, I think it should be legal personally. I just don't agree that it doesn't negatively impact you if you can't separate working/school from weed. May work for some, I know somebody it clearly doesn't work for... just offering my 2 cents for ya.


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> Well, my case-in-point example has never been lazy. He's always active and apparently loves working while he's blazed, problem is he gets dumb as a rock. Talks about the most random stupid stuff, seems to lose his grasp of the English language, and overall does a great job of annoying the crap out of anybody he tries to talk to because nobody can figure out what the hell he's on about! I'm not saying weed makes you lazy, I'm saying it makes you appear stupid to others around you. Personally, thats not the kind of impression I like to convey to my friends and co-workers. Literally, imagine a total blathering idiot trying to discuss chemical bonding in a SiO2 quartz polymorph with you (were both geology majors). Makes me want to stab myself in the eye with a screwdriver! He makes no sense but he thinks hes an f'ing genius!!! Sorry, annoys the sh!t out of me just thinking about it.
> 
> Like I said, I have no problem with people smoking weed recreationally, I think it should be legal personally. I just don't agree that it doesn't negatively impact you if you can't separate working/school from weed. May work for some, I know somebody it clearly doesn't work for... just offering my 2 cents for ya.


Yep, I could see that.

I only get High when there's other people doing it with me, or else i come out looking like a fool, like you said.


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

UmbrousSoul said:


> Eating it also has its side effects, either it does not activate, it doesn't activate until you eat a certain proportion, or you have already eaten too much and you get body sick. That is what most people do because the effects don't take hold until Digestion of the material starts, that can be 2-3 hours. So, make sure never to eat over a certain amount of grams and never eat Hashish in large quanities or you will end up swaying back and forth chanting and mumbling infront of a cathedral.


I've seen people throw up from eating too much. I typically eat a very small amount from a new batch because I can't be sure how strong it is. I've yet to have "too little" to feel the effects. It takes me about 15 min to feel anything, and about an hour to feel the full effects, but that is on an empty stomach.


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

GrantR said:


> I've seen people throw up from eating too much. I typically eat a very small amount from a new batch because I can't be sure how strong it is. I've yet to have "too little" to feel the effects. It takes me about 15 min to feel anything, and about an hour to feel the full effects, but that is on an empty stomach.


I usually eat a lot, and don't start to feel it for about 2 hours, even on an empty stomach. Ive never had too much yet, but ive never eaten more than a gram worth.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> Thats the exact same thing my perma-baked roommate always tells me, in the meantime he's failed over half his classes this year and can't pay the rent because he got fired from his job for showing up clearly stoned about ten too many times.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the stuff before I sold my soul to the gov't but some people just take it too far. I always hear this guy tell me how much it focuses him, a*nd he clearly does get OCD over a lot of stuff,* the problem is he sounds like a mental case and can't put a sentance together half the time. All our proffs think he's nuts because he hasn't managed to put together a valid question in class for over two quarters (since he started smoking weed 24/7 again).
> 
> Sorry, not trying to hate on weed, I don't think it's as bad as cigarettes or alcohol myself, but I don't agree that it doesn't affect peoples behavior in a negative way. My roomy used to be a rad dude and a ton of fun to hang out with, now I can't even stand to hang out with him anymore because he's so stupid all the time. Everything in moderation I guess.


I remember my first week of smoking (went from nothing to a few joints a day) I was so bad I ended up counting everything I did. Up the stairs, one, two, three, four and while stirring the soup, one, two, three, four. I drove myself insane :madman:


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> Well, my case-in-point example has never been lazy. He's always active and apparently loves working while he's blazed, problem is he gets dumb as a rock. Talks about the most random stupid stuff, seems to lose his grasp of the English language, and overall does a great job of annoying the crap out of anybody he tries to talk to because nobody can figure out what the hell he's on about! I'm not saying weed makes you lazy, I'm saying it makes you appear stupid to others around you. Personally, thats not the kind of impression I like to convey to my friends and co-workers. Literally, imagine a total blathering idiot trying to discuss chemical bonding in a SiO2 quartz polymorph with you (were both geology majors). Makes me want to stab myself in the eye with a screwdriver! He makes no sense but he thinks hes an f'ing genius!!! Sorry, annoys the sh!t out of me just thinking about it.
> 
> Like I said, I have no problem with people smoking weed recreationally, I think it should be legal personally. I just don't agree that it doesn't negatively impact you if you can't separate working/school from weed. May work for some, I know somebody it clearly doesn't work for... just offering my 2 cents for ya.


I can agree with that.... But it sounds like I need some of the stuff your friend has... lol.. I can understand if you are talking physics or something of the sort. I suppose I would not like to be ripped or deal with someone who is when trying to "really" get something accomplished.


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like homeboy's enjoying the Sativa. Indica makes you lazy. That's why Grand Daddy Purple is so popular in the ghetto.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

fwiw i was a regular smoker for YEARS and always remained productive, and was even a bodybuilder during that time.

i would get blazed and go bench 355. 

as ive gotten older, i simply cant smoke as much, so i enjoy it in moderation.


----------

